# Has anyone used or heard of NEM (Natural Eggshell Membrane)?



## Bunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 10+ year old pit bull with severe hip dysplasia. I just heard about NEM being the 'newest thing' in helping ailing joints. Has anyone tried this supplement? If so, what do you think?


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

see people studies are there any animals studies. The company that makes my dog food has a great supplement that a lot of people rave about and I'm thinking of trying it on my dog it's called Agility. You can look at it on thebetterdogfood.com for more info on exactly what it has in it.


----------



## Rhigg (Mar 31, 2011)

There are studies with people, dogs, and horses. It looks like it really works. I found only two companies that sell for dogs you can do a search to find them. One of the companies does not list how much NEM is in the product, the other does. I think it was called olivers supplements. 
The studies show it took only days for it to work compared to months like with traditional glucosamine.


----------

